# [Q] Possible Pulldown Notification Tweak?



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Is there a way to make the pull down notification bar accessible in fullscreen apps so when I get a notification in the middle of a game I can check if it's urgent or not without exiting the app because once I exit a game on my charge I have to reload the whole app.

thanks 
p2k


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> Is there a way to make the pull down notification bar accessible in fullscreen apps so when I get a notification in the middle of a game I can check if it's urgent or not without exiting the app because once I exit a game on my charge I have to reload the whole app.
> 
> thanks
> p2k


While I'm not positive, my gut says that this would be a modification to the game/app that goes fullscreen itself. I very well could be wrong though. 
/notsoinformativeresponse


----------



## pezboy (Aug 18, 2011)

There are some apps that do this like "Bird Bar". I use a different method, though. I love the app "Smart Taskbar" (there's both a free and paid version and it's by kiumiu.ca). It's an always available launcher that is really fast and customizable (and doesn't bog my Charge down). I customized one of the quick launch icons in smart taskbar to launch the app "Status Bar Extender" (free app by friedflow). Status Bar Extender drops the notification bar down. So if I am playing a full screen game, a longpress on the activation spot for smart taskbar and a click on status bar extender and I have my notification bar. I think you can also set status bar extender to drop down the notification bar by long pressing the search button, but I didn't want to give up using my search button for voice search.


----------



## futurejohn (Sep 18, 2011)

The app you want is Smart Statusbar. It lets you swipe down from the top to make the status bar appear and it works perfectly. My favorite part about it is that it adds nothing but the ability to access your status bar so there's no extra clutter.

Now here's a tricky question: Is there a way to make every app work in full screen? It would be cool if the status bar could be hidden all the time because Smart Statusbar makes it so easy to access it when full screen.


----------



## pezboy (Aug 18, 2011)

futurejohn said:


> The app you want is Smart Statusbar. It lets you swipe down from the top to make the status bar appear and it works perfectly. My favorite part about it is that it adds nothing but the ability to access your status bar so there's no extra clutter.


Forgot about smart statusbar. Good call. Same dev as smart taskbar.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

perfect! thank you all, and ya with the ability to access the notification bar anywhere fullscreen apps all the time would be awesome. I wish there was a blog to request features for the next google OS i mean it is open source isn't it.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

futurejohn said:


> The app you want is Smart Statusbar. It lets you swipe down from the top to make the status bar appear and it works perfectly. My favorite part about it is that it adds nothing but the ability to access your status bar so there's no extra clutter.
> 
> Now here's a tricky question: Is there a way to make every app work in full screen? It would be cool if the status bar could be hidden all the time because Smart Statusbar makes it so easy to access it when full screen.


LOL - well so much for my gut. I don't venture out much into the world of apps - but this seems pretty nifty. Also - I think some 3rd party launchers have an option to hide the statusbar. I know ADW EX does at least.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> LOL - well so much for my gut. I don't venture out much into the world of apps - but this seems pretty nifty. Also - I think some 3rd party launchers have an option to hide the statusbar. I know ADW EX does at least.


Go launcher ex has this option as well. It also has programmable gestures, so you can set swipe down to show the notification bar. (you can also hide the dock in the same way).

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

Adw ex lets you do both
Swipe down for statusbar
And swipe up for dock..
You have several options
For both gestures...
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

that only hides it in go launcher. is there a way to hide it system wide? because the only time I need the notification bar is for the time which I only usually need when I check the time once my phone's off so that's not a problem and notifications which isn't a problem because the smart statusbar app does that easily.


----------

